# Was this a Huffman wartime? Just courious



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 6, 2021)

This was bike with a little custom touch (headlamp) owned (twice by me) long before I joined the Cabe. I may still have a contact of the latest owner. This is my only pic- sorry. Also this bike had a Lack’s Flyer Headbadge. Thanks, Fred


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 6, 2021)

Wards Guy.. said:


> This was bike with a little custom touch (headlamp) owned (twice by me) long before I joined the Cabe. I may still have a contact of the latest owner. This is my only pic- sorry. Also this bike had a Lack’s Flyer Headbadge. Thanks, Fred
> View attachment 1333833



Sorry, my proofreading is horrible. This was my bike


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 7, 2021)

NOPE!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 7, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> NOPE!



Thanks, always was wondering.


----------

